# Overclocking X4 with Gigabyte 785GMT-US2H (1.1)



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi friends,

I have bought AMD X4 635 processor with Gigabyte 785GMT-US2H along with:

Corsair XMS3 (1600 mhz) 4 GB Ram
Corsair CX400 - SMPS
Bijli Cabinet (Zebtronics)
LG DVD RW
1 TB Seagate.

 have made the following changes in the bios and the PC is running at 3.1 ghz. But did'nt had time to check its stability. But it is working OK for the last 4 hrs. Pls tell me some latest softwares to check the stability of my PC.

CPU Clock Ratio - Auto
CPU North Bridge Frequency - Auto
CPU Frequency - 215 (changed from 200 to 215)
PCIE CLock - Auto
HT Link - Auto
HT Frequency - Auto
Mem clock 6.66 (when I increase it to 8.0 X, the PC tells that it cannot boot due to incorrect overclocking). - But not able to understand it as my ram is 1600 mhz.
DRam Mode - Unganged
D Ram Timing - Auto
Voltage Normal
DDR3 Volt Control - 0.050V - 1.650V (as per the module the default voltage is 1.650 v)
Current Temp - 35
CPU Temp - 39
Fan speed - 2300
Current System Fan speed - 0
Current NB Fan Speed - 0

PC Health report in BIOS shows the following:

V.Core - 1.360v
DDR3 - 1.5v 1.600v
3.3v - 3.376v
12v - 12.365 v

Pls tell if the above is OK and further road to Overclocking this PC on stock.

After doing all the updates etc I checked the Windows Rating for my PC which is currently showing 4.1.  Is this OK for this PC with such good onboard Graphics.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

4.1 for Onboard? Sure good rohit.

And try to increase the value from now on to step-by-step till it breaches the stability issue....

Try Prime95 to check the stability.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Can anyone suggest me a good guide for OCing this Processor as I am doing OCing 1st time on AMD processor...?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

its IGP & won't go past 5 whatever you do. 4-4.5 is the score for most AMD IGPs. overclocked or stock. you can upp the IGP clock to 700-750Mhz. any higher the HD4200 will start heating & also performance yeild isn't worth it.

for processor, upp the HT link & keep an eye on the temperature. 3.2Ghz is good on stock cooler. will go higher but not recommended.

also if you installed any of those gigabyte powersaver software, uninstall them.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am stuck.  When I put the ram to 8.0X it is running at 1600 mhz with 2.9 ghz processor which is its default settings.

But when i OC the FSB to 216 etc, the PC does'nt boot and save you have OC it very high.  As per the mobo, it supports upto 1800 mhz for ram.

Pls tell what to do.

SOme pictures taken at everything default are given below:

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/4059/pcoverclocking007.th.jpg
*img851.imageshack.us/img851/192/pcoverclocking006.th.jpg
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/1236/pcoverclocking004.th.jpg
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7914/pcoverclocking003.th.jpg
*img840.imageshack.us/img840/6655/pcoverclocking002.th.jpg
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/9862/pcoverclocking001.th.jpg
*img576.imageshack.us/img576/2203/pcoverclocking009.th.jpg

*picasaweb.google.com/100402065614981467658/Apr12011?feat=directlink

If I do 225 FSB and change the ram to 6.6X, then the PC will be running for 3.3 ghz and ram at 1445 mhz (aprox.).  

Will that be more speed than the default settings or ........?


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually there is no much gain in overclocking memory compared to processor.
I dont know whether 1600Mhz rams can go upto 1800Mhz but there is no need to go for that.

put your ram multiplier to x 6.66 then increase your FSB then check the stability using prime95 and monitor temperatures using Hwmonitor.

Keep an eye on HT link and NB frequency, lower their multiplier so that they dont go over the default values.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have OC the PC upto 3.17 ghz.  The temp. and other settings taken by Everest Trial edition are given below. Pls tell if the temperatures are within limits & everything is OK.

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/853/stabilitytesteverest.th.png
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1438/stabilitytest322.th.png
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/9149/stabilitytest32.th.png
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/6369/ramunderclocked.th.jpg
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/460/nonoc2900.th.png
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/2913/cpuid32.th.png
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/1410/cpuid1.th.png

*Yesterday I increased the FSB to 240 and it took the Ram to 1599 mhz which is the limit for the Ram.  Is there any way I can reduce the ram further to boost my processor further?*


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Still waiting for the replies......Sr. members pls help...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

Temps are fine. I see 25 min avg. and 43 max avg. So you're using aftermarket cooler???

If these temps are on stock cooler then I say you've got great temps..


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 7, 2011)

No, the temp. of CPU are around 54C.  I am on stock cooler.

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1667/4903849222a85cd79448.jpg

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/1796/cpuid.png

*img861.imageshack.us/img861/6075/stabilitytest.png

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4861/stabilitytest2p.png

*img852.imageshack.us/img852/1629/stabilitytest3.png

*img813.imageshack.us/img813/848/stabilitytest4.png


No, the temp. of CPU are around 54C.  I am on stock cooler.

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1667/4903849222a85cd79448.jpg

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/1796/cpuid.png

*img861.imageshack.us/img861/6075/stabilitytest.png

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4861/stabilitytest2p.png

*img852.imageshack.us/img852/1629/stabilitytest3.png

*img813.imageshack.us/img813/848/stabilitytest4.png


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

See the temps of _cores_ written on the Everest statistics tab...that's what i'm talking about...

on stock cooler this is great...


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2011)

@OP
you are not doing this in the proper way.3.2ghz cant be considered as a good OC.

Actually you can hit 3.4Ghz in stock with out changing any voltages.

Set the max multiplier for CPU, its 14.5 and you are using 13.5.In 13.5 you need to increase FSB more to reach more core speed.Increasing FSB also increases ram frequency,HT link frequency and North bridge frequency so you need to lower the multipliers for them to match with the OC.

Use cpuz and hwmonitor from cpuid also use prime 95 to test the OC.

- Put 14.5 CPU multiplier
- Increase FSB then lower multipliers of HT link,memory,NB frequency
- Check the values of those in cpuz
- Test the OC using prime 95 and monitor temperature in Hwmonitor.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 8, 2011)

I did as said above.  The new results are shown below.  But i am amazed to find that the different temp. monitoring software are showing different temp.

*img577.imageshack.us/img577/8721/unledgu.th.png
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/848/stabilitytest4.th.png
*img848.imageshack.us/img848/1629/stabilitytest3.th.png
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/2095/stabilitytest2.th.png
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/6192/stabilitytestv.th.png
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/3584/cpuidq.th.png
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/6591/coretempscry.th.png


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2011)

Use HWmonitor ( pro ) to monitor cpu temps - that should give you correct temp readings.

For testing the stability of your cpu and OC - use orthos 1 hour cpu load test - it proved very useful for me and after the test it will show all the details of the test and statistics in graph images.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help.  I did 3.45 ghz by taking up the FSB to 238.  I lowered the multiplier in NB and SB.  But I am really amazed as different harware monitoring softwares are showing different temps.

Pls tell if these temp. are correct and which one to believe.

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/848/stabilitytest4.th.png
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3581/unledi.th.png
*img848.imageshack.us/img848/6100/stabilitytest3c.th.png
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/2095/stabilitytest2.th.png
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/145/stabilitytestb.th.png
*img811.imageshack.us/img811/7372/cpuidb.th.png
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/4015/coretempscrl.th.png
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/674/86168600.th.png


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 11, 2011)

I told you several times to use cpuid's hwmonitor, its the best out there.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

Run prime 95 stress test and check the maximum temperature of your cpu.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I checked the temp. while running Prime 95 and also with Everest home edition. I run both of them separately for 4-5 hrs each. Both were stable.  Temp. were coming around 43'C for the CPU, but the motherboard temp. were high around 55'C.  

*Is the mobo temp. any problem.

But I am getting CMOS CHECKSUM ERROR - DEFAULT LOADED. Everytime I boot on to my PC.  Then I have to select the bios file which I hv saved in F11.

Pls help how to correct it.*


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 15, 2011)

As suggested above The temp. were checked using CPU-z and Hardware monitor.  I checked the stability with Intel burn test..

I hv currently put all temp. to their normal settings and hv increased the FSB to 235 which has resulted in 3.4 ghz.  The temp. are coming around 55'C.

Hope that this is decent overclock on a stock cooler.  What happens if i continue with these settings for long time.  Will it fry my processor?

[URL=*img860.imageshack.us/i/3400.jpg/]*img860.imageshack.us/img860/7139/3400.jpg[/URL]


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 15, 2011)

No. Its pretty decent for a stock cooler.That processor's maximum allowed temperature is 72C so anything upto 62C is safe.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help.  So now I hv my PC running at 3.4 ghz with 59'C as the max. temp.

But a new error has occured which is questioned here, pls help for it too....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/139301-cmos-ubuntu-error.html

I am still waiting for the replies.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 4, 2011)

I have reduced my OC to 3.31 ghz as I have also reduced the vol. to the CPU to 1.31 from the default 1.375 and it is still running stable.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/1206/3300.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

--- Updated Post -  Automerged ---

Is there any way to open the L3 cache?


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Is there any way to open the L3 cache?



turn ACC on. if there is any, it'll be shown in CPU_Z.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

^^ but I don't think L3 cache on Propus core Athlon II X4's can be unlocked - it was inly possible in some Deneb core Athlon II X4's.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ but I don't think L3 cache on Propus core Athlon II X4's can be unlocked - it was inly possible in some Deneb core Athlon II X4's.



yes, nowadays Athlon II are made fully from propus cores. so no L3. but still a few defective deneb chips may still be used. but he asked for a way, so told him


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

^^ OK buddy but he has propus core Athlon II X4 anyway


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 11, 2011)

Actually I saw this video and asked.  It is showing unlocking X4 635 L3 cache.

YouTube - How to: Unlocking the AMD Athlon II X4 620


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

^^ valid for 620 & 625 (first 2 Athlon II X4s mainly).


----------

